# Samuel Davies on fighting for British liberty and the Protestant religion



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 1, 2021)

The Equity of our Cause is most evident. The _Indian_ Savages have certainly no Right to murder our Fellow-subjects, living quiet and inoffensive in their Habitations; nor have the _French_ any Power to hound them out upon us, nor to invade the Territories belonging to the _British_ Crown, and secured to it by the Faith of Treaties. This is a clear Case. And it is equally clear, that you are engaged in a Cause of the utmost Importance.

To protect your Brethren from the most bloody Barbarities—to defend the Territories of the best of Kings against the Oppression and Tyranny of arbitrary Power, to secure the inestimable Blessings of Liberty, _British Liberty,_ from the Chains of _French_ Slavery—to preserve your Estates, for which you have sweat and toiled, from falling a Prey to greedy Vultures, _Indians,_ Priests, Friers, and hungry _Gallic_ Slaves, or not-more-devouring Flames—to guard your Religion, the pure _Religion of Jesus,_ streaming uncorrupted from the sacred Fountain of the Scriptures; the most excellent, rational and divine Religion that ever was made known to the Sons of Men; to guard such a dear precious Religion (my Heart grows warm while I mention it) against Ignorance, Superstition, Idolatry, Tyranny over Conscience, Massacre, Fire and Sword, and all the Mischiefs, beyond Expression, with which Popery is pregnant ...

For more, see Samuel Davies on fighting for British liberty and the Protestant religion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

